# 6th IUI cycle - Should hormone injections mean more follicles?



## Hels Bells (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wondering if anyone can help.
I am just about to go through my 6th cycle of IUI, having only used drugs on the last two cycles. The drugs haven't made that much difference as I was always producing at least one good healthy follicle and the drugs have only produced one more of a good size and then the last cycle it was just the one. Shoudl the drugs be producing 2, 3 or even more? I know that too many means the dosage is too high but I thought that the drugs would improve my chances fo the follicles grabbing those floating eggs! I am on a drug called Pregnyl.

Look forward to eharing from anyone who can offer some advice
Hels
x


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hels Bells,
The pregnyl is given as an injection when the follicle is between 18-22mm.It makes the follicle mature further and subsequently makes sure you actually ovulate.
Because you are having IUI the clinic will give you this so they can time the IUI procedure as close to ovulation as possible
.The pregnyl itself does not make you produce more follies-you would have to be taking other drugs such as clomid or injections for this.
Hope this helps
Vickilouxxx[br]: 1/08/06, 16:11Sorry dont know what happened there-theres not meant to be a line through the test!! 
Vickilouxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I used to produce about 3 follicles with drugs & only 1 without.  Have you had your FSH levels checked recently?  Should be below 10.

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi
I have also started my 6th IUI and at my clinic they change the amount of drugs I get almost as often as the weather changes!!!   We have had a few cycles abandoned due to this method. I was told that they are looking for more than 1 but no more than 3 follicles - not picky or anything!!  They say the ideal is 2 follicles to increase your chances of success. They also told me that your body gets used to the drugs if used on consecutive cycles. So perhaps you need to say to them can they increase the dosage to get a better response. 
Hope this helps and good luck
Linzi32
x


----------

